# Wife's passion (post your pics)



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

I figured we could make a thread to show off our wives/gf/mistresses showing their passion (not THAT passion    ).

My wife learned to wheelie drop and jump this weekend! I'm so proud! :thumbsup:

(crappy cell phone pics)


----------



## Tackhammer (Dec 21, 2006)

I think its pretty obvious that not too many of us have pics of our wives passion. Your pretty lucky!


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

Where to even start ??



































































































































































Not too bad for a grandmother/ wife


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

The angle doesn't do it justice, but this was a pretty steep section on the Porcupine Rim trail. My wife had to stop and take a look, but once she did it she realized it wasn't as bad as it looked in the beginning.






Kim mountain biking from Tony Frasher on Vimeo.


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

I dont have a pic of my GF sitting in front of her pc for hours at a time..


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

My gf the other day. Shes on my old bike, tricked it out with pink bolts, bottle cage and grips. Building her her own bike soon. We all know how pics of climbs and drops dont do justice. Thats a long steep climb she just did. Went into it with speed, mashed hard, slowed down, stood up, knees shakin, but she made it without puttin a foot down. Se just started so i really proud of her.

I shared my passion with her so when we got home she shared some passion wit me .

yes, shes legal.


----------



## daway (Jun 15, 2008)

My girlfriend on my Vagrant that is waaay too big for her, but she still rocks it.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

My wife is very passionate, but not going to share it with you guys!


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

WOW! 
She is living life to its fullest.


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

I'll play 



























































































Proud?You betcha :thumbsup:

Marko


----------



## eric1115 (Jul 8, 2008)

Sure

She rides...









She backpacks...









She dances with the dog on the beach...


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

onbelaydave said:


> Where to even start ??


Is that Desolation Wilderness?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Mr. GT said:


> I dont have a pic of my GF sitting in front of her pc for hours at a time..


Buy her a bike? :thumbsup:

I don't have any good pics of my wife riding, she used to come out more before, she's not a huge fan of climbing lol....


----------



## DisrupTer911 (Jul 13, 2009)

You guys have some awesome wives!


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

im currently lookin at a bike for my gf


----------



## tjGabe (Jun 10, 2009)

The things you guys make me do,
fist I pretty-up my bike, then gloves and a helmet, water bottle and a backpack,
started hitting the trails and roads regularly,
and now I'll have to get a wife... lol jk guys,
loved this post and had to say something, thanks for sharing the adventures!.


----------



## mrclortho (May 12, 2009)

The Diesel said:


>


Is that the 'Anthills' or Terry Hershey Park? It looks like a spot on the trial that I hit quite a bit.


----------



## Eastcoast Manik (Sep 20, 2009)

Not my wife yet but soon enough lol! Stay away  We used to boulder a lot and she rocked a solid V4-V5, now we bike more but we just started this September.
I gotta get some sweet biking pictures before the sun starts to set a like 5pm lol!


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

mrclortho said:


> Is that the 'Anthills' or Terry Hershey Park? It looks like a spot on the trial that I hit quite a bit.


Yessir. I just got her riding the trail between eldridge and dairy ashford although she has made it to kirkwood once. Are you on any of the local forums?


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Sep 17, 2009)

My wife is not so much into riding, she really just likes to Shoot and do her hair&#8230;


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

My wife's passion is shooting too. She rides her mountain bike on paved trails, but nothing more than just pedaling.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

nice i need to get up pics of m and my girl she loves to hike


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I gotta get some recent pic, but here's a few...


----------



## Rez (Nov 15, 2006)

*Here a few of RI Red*

My better half defintely rocks!!!


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

you men are some very lucky people, the majority of girls I meet these days (college) are more into facebook than they are being outdoors :-/


----------



## The Tic (Aug 3, 2005)

*Iron Girl*

My wife spent most of the summer training for her first triathalon.
She spent more time on the road bike than the Mountain Bike.


----------



## 89hawk (Nov 21, 2007)

My wife at Northstar. She went twice this year.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

arkon11 said:


> you men are some very lucky people, the majority of girls I meet these days (college) are more into facebook than they are being outdoors :-/


i have to agree there man but eventually u find one that loves the outdoors


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Jesus, what's with you Americans and guns?And assault rifles at that...

Marko


----------



## Triple T (Jul 26, 2008)

*The right to bear arms*



problematiks said:


> Jesus, what's with you Americans and guns?And assault rifles at that...
> 
> Marko


A little something called The Second Amendment to the United States Constitution. 

You should get one.

Sorry for the thread hijack.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

My wife really enjoys the outdoors- especially with our little guy. Here are some from WI, CO, and Guatemala.


----------



## 9.8m/s/s (Sep 26, 2005)

Some old pics-











Need to figure out a pic resizer so I can get some of the newer stuff up. She just got a dh bike this year and we hit up diablo a handfull of times.


----------



## jruddusmc (Aug 15, 2008)

Though I lack photographic evidence, the most beautiful woman I know cleaned some serious, challenging climbs and a sketchy bridge today, oh yeah, its her third time on the trail with me. Nothing too major, I am just a proud husband


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

Nothing better than a wife who rides!!!
We've been riding together for about 15 years now.



















Sometimes we hike.










But mostly we ride 
































































She's had her share of wrecks & injuries.




























But somehow...keeps her good looks & fighting spirit


----------



## Rider one (Aug 23, 2009)

And that's my sweet heart.


----------



## Gotta Know (Sep 8, 2009)

daway said:


> My girlfriend on my Vagrant that is waaay too big for her, but she still rocks it.


Don't you mean Viagrant?


----------



## scottydmtbike (Jan 11, 2009)

:madman: trail riding in Maine


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

My wife's passion is me.

The way it should be.


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

My wife's passion is me.

The way it should be.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

One canyoneering and one mountain biking photo will have to do for now. Don't have the skiing or skydiving ones on this computer.


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

biggoofy1 said:


> im currently lookin at a bike for my gf


That's a good trade... if you can pull it off, go for it! :thumbsup:


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

my fiance (as of 2 nights ago ) isnt into riding and Im cool with that. i once dated a girl who was super into sports and super into riding, and honestly, it kinda weirded me out. that kind of girl just isnt for me. We are pretty independent people and I think its good for us to have separate hobbies. 

but seriously, that is super cool to see all your significant others' tearin it up. ocassionally I wish my fiance were into biking, but mostly that is just so that she will be more understanding of new bike purchases.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

sooner518 said:


> my fiance (as of 2 nights ago ) isnt into riding and Im cool with that. i once dated a girl who was super into sports and super into riding, and honestly, it kinda weirded me out. that kind of girl just isnt for me. We are pretty independent people and I think its good for us to have separate hobbies.
> 
> but seriously, that is super cool to see all your significant others' tearin it up. ocassionally I wish my fiance were into biking, but mostly that is just so that she will be more understanding of new bike purchases.


congrats on getting engaged. don't do it!


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

Mine used to ride... used to hike, used to camp, used to rock climb, used to canoe & kayak... She got the ring, we had a kid.... now she crafts. Thinking it might be time to find a new one


----------



## Trail Cruzer (Nov 11, 2008)

Teena on Rojo last week. She's my favorite riding partner. I hope everyone can be that lucky.


----------



## jdub347 (Jan 29, 2004)

problematiks said:


> Jesus, what's with you Americans and guns?And assault rifles at that...
> 
> Marko


I don't see any assault rifles. Is there a selector switch on those that only you can see?


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

jdub347 said:


> I don't see any assault rifles. Is there a selector switch on those that only you can see?


I'm not really an expert on these and I have no idea what model the last one is (looks lika a derivative from an M16 more or less), but the first one is a Kalasnikov (AK 47), the same gun we carried when I was in the army.So yeah, I guess I can see assault rifles with my special switch.Either that or I see very accurate BB gun replicas 

Now back to passion...

Marko


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

problematiks said:


> I'm not really an expert on these and I have no idea what model the last one is (looks lika a derivative from an M16 more or less), but the first one is a Kalasnikov (AK 47), the same gun we carried when I was in the army.So yeah, I guess I can see assault rifles with my special switch.Either that or I see very accurate BB gun replicas
> 
> Now back to passion...
> 
> Marko


Unfortunately I am not wealthy enough to afford the happy switch. All of those are semi-automatic only. No assault rifles here. Maybe one day!


----------



## wedge (Jun 24, 2006)

and i thought purple ano parts on our rides were going out of fashion...you just proved me wrong.


----------



## sommerfliesby (Nov 3, 2008)

She watched one of my buds crash hard and split his head open a couple years ago, so she won't mountain bike with me...buuuuuuut....she finished RAGBRAI this year on her own and she does a whole bunch of other fun stuff with me as well. Been together since we were 16...we're 35 now.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

*I Win!*


----------



## MCsanandreas (Jan 19, 2008)

problematiks said:


> the first one is a Kalasnikov (AK 47), the same gun we carried when I was in the army
> Marko


so Marko where in the world are you to be carrying an AK47? i am in England by the way and just being nosey!


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

problematiks said:


> I'm not really an expert on these and I have no idea what model the last one is (looks lika a derivative from an M16 more or less), but the first one is a Kalasnikov (AK 47), the same gun we carried when I was in the army.So yeah, I guess I can see assault rifles with my special switch.Either that or I see very accurate BB gun replicas
> 
> Now back to passion...
> 
> Marko


To clarify what a true "assault rifle" is by it's real definition a weapon that can fired in a fully automatic or burst by means of a selector switch. For example, the U.S. Army M16 now M4, has a selector switch with 3 modes; Safe, Semi, and Burst. This would be a true "assault rifle". Without a FFL license, civilians in the U.S. don't have the authority to own true "assault rifles".

An "assault rifle" that you see in the above picture and on the news is nothing more than a semi-automatic clone of the miltary version of the rifle. In other words, it looks like the real thing but it is not the real thing. These clones only fire semi-automatic (one pull - one shot) and safe. There are no selector switches on these to allow them to fire any more than one shot per trigger pull.

You notice I put the quotes around the term "assault rifle"? Yes, this is another boogeyman term that the leftists in this country have painted on perfectly legitimate firearms to get uneducated folks all scared and bothered. The civilian clone of the M-16, known officially as the AR15, is functionally the same as your grandfathers hunting rifle. The only difference is the looks.

Now back to the passion.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

dang


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

problematiks said:


> Jesus, what's with you Americans and guns?And assault rifles at that...
> 
> Marko


Hah, come to Texas, you'll **** your pants.


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

rabidchicken said:


> Unfortunately I am not wealthy enough to afford the happy switch. All of those are semi-automatic only. No assault rifles here. Maybe one day!


We have happy switches here!

I wish I had a pic of my wife shooting a belt-fed. That is passion.


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

*Her Passion Hiking*

She was just starting to bike, but a hiking accident took her out, temporarily.

Injury reserve:  this is from where she fell.

 the brace her best friend.

she will be back:thumbsup:


----------



## supercusty (Nov 17, 2008)

her first teeter totter:thumbsup:


----------



## BOAB (Sep 11, 2008)

problematiks said:


> Jesus, what's with you Americans and guns?And assault rifles at that...
> 
> Marko


Assault rifle? I see a defense rifle.:thumbsup:


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Slovenia (right of Italy, south of Austria), part of ex Yugoslavia.That's how we have Kalashnikovs in the army  

But really, let's get back to passion


----------



## cutup75 (May 14, 2009)

Here's my little lady friend, gf, she completed her first 3 tri's this summer, did RAGBRAI with me (my first time her 2nd) and just finished competed in our local mtn bike race series for the second year having only been on a mtn bike 2 season ever. Her first race was her 3rd time ever on a mtn bike.
Last pic is the first year she learned to snowboard, she is now a retired pro-snowboarder at the age of 29.


----------



## druranium (Apr 6, 2007)

It's so refreshing to see pics of real women doing real things in this thread and not the usual half-naked fake-boobed bimbo bending over seductively posed with a mountain bike that she has no idea why or how to ride.
thank you to all.


----------



## scottmbbp (May 2, 2009)

A couple of pics of my wife from the front range this summer. She's my favorite riding partner...


----------



## Punishment71 (Feb 17, 2007)

I'll play


----------



## jeff spicoli (Jan 28, 2008)

onbelaydave said:


> Where to even start ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty cool but, is this mountainclimber/scubadiver/rockclimber or mullet review?


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

LAWL!! her butt's hungry!


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

spunky chic, she looks fit.  

what's that last bike, the full rigid? i like it.


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

yeah, sure mate...


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

problematiks said:


> Jesus, what's with you Americans and guns?And assault rifles at that...
> 
> Marko


It's called freedom.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

My wife back on after a child bearing break. No more DH racing for her but put together a 29er SS and she couldn't be enjoying it more. I'm her number one fan and still amazed how well she handles a bike after ten+ years together...Personally sharing passions together are what makes life blissful me...


----------



## MCsanandreas (Jan 19, 2008)

problematiks said:


> Slovenia (right of Italy, south of Austria), part of ex Yugoslavia.That's how we have Kalashnikovs in the army


ah,thats one of the few parts of mainland Europe i have not been to.


----------



## auto (Aug 27, 2009)

No bike yet, very soon.


----------



## vinnycactus (Sep 17, 2005)

2007 almost 2 WEEKS past my daughters due date.


----------



## subydoo (Feb 17, 2005)

*Girls Kick Ass!*

My wife, and best friend.....


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

My wife dosen't ride as much as she used to (then again, neither do I) but she still gets out, hikes, camps, swims and canoes. Oh yeah, she's still gorgeous at 46 after 2 kids
and 22 years of putting up with me.


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

my two girls...


----------



## Rider one (Aug 23, 2009)

Spdu4ia said:


> my two girls...


SWEET!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

OuterNational said:


>


Why would you post this? If this is your wife, then you are a little odd, if not, WTF??? you're a bit of an idiot...


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Zonic Man said:


> My wife's passion is me.
> 
> The way it should be.


...wouldn't wanna be her!

Nice to have a partner with whom you can share your passion. My other half comes out for rides sometimes, and when she does it is a joy for me!


----------



## jamiep (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## NashVis (Jun 19, 2009)

*She will roll*

I'm in -


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

rabidchicken said:


> My wife's passion is shooting too. She rides her mountain bike on paved trails, but nothing more than just pedaling.


That picture rocks!!! :band:


----------

